# Watch Out! Two Consecutive Cancels May Lead To Deactivation!



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

This is what was sent to me tonight.
Please read and use your own judgement in this matter. If your own experience is something else, let the board know. 
I can't vouch for its authenticity, but I didn't want drivers getting deactivated because of cancellations either.


----------



## Bobhopenut (Jul 25, 2014)

I cancelled two trips in a row and Uber immediately locked me out of the platform for two days, I had to email and basically beg to start driving again. The CS said the computer automatically does that on everyone. Bobhopenut


----------



## NightRider (Jul 23, 2014)

Thanks for that info. This made me look at the "new" dashboard again because I know the old one had a place where it said whether your driver account was ACTIVE and I couldn't recall seeing it in the "new"... From what I can tell, this is nowhere to be found now. Uber on!


----------



## KrisThuy (Aug 6, 2014)

wow just wow


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

That's pretty silly. I can think of all kinds of situations where this can happen, especially at night and busy events.

It's very easy to get a driver cancel situations where nobody's around and nobody answers or you need to otherwise cancel. Two in a row and you get waitlisted? What are you supposed to do, leave the second ride open forever?

Riders cancel on me all the time without so much as a batting an eye or any consequences.


----------



## KrisThuy (Aug 6, 2014)

increase the freaking base fare freaking greedy nerds


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

The records show I canceled two in a row in 30 minutes on Sat Nite, I don't remember why.

Then took the next ping.... Dodged the bullet somehow?


----------



## KrisThuy (Aug 6, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> The records show I canceled two in a row in 30 minutes on Sat Nite, I don't remember why.
> 
> Then took the next ping.... Dodged the bullet somehow?


maybe not in LA yet
but it should be coming soon dont worry


----------



## NightRider (Jul 23, 2014)

There must be a little more to it, like how far apart the cancellations are for example.


----------



## UberSF (Jul 30, 2014)

Are most of you newbies who have signed up within the last month? For some reason im immune to this. I accept and cancel all the time. If its not within 10min of my area i dont take it. PLAIN AND SIMPLE. If they are deactivating you for this...GET THE **** OUT NOW. Its not worth it for you to take it. Stand up for yourself and find something that will make you actual $$$ without wear and tear on your car. GOOD LUCK


----------



## Walkersm (Apr 15, 2014)

Yea they are not going to be providing primary insurance for people to drive around on their dime. No Work, No coverage. Once the Insurance became their responsibility I knew they would have to find a way to make sure it only covered legitimate earners.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

I wonder if this is response to cherry picking? If so...bravo. Thanks so much for bringing this to us.


----------



## UberSF (Jul 30, 2014)

Pick an orchard. Its your choice. I did that one day and did OK but sad part is in this business it about volume if there is no surge.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Walkersm said:


> Yea they are not going to be providing primary insurance for people to drive around on their dime. No Work, No coverage. Once the Insurance became their responsibility I knew they would have to find a way to make sure it only covered legitimate earners.


I think as of today Uber is primary only after you accept a ping.

More information out there somewhere on insurance??


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

UberSF said:


> Pick an orchard. Its your choice. I did that one day and did OK but sad part is in this business it about volume if there is no surge.


That's the way I see it. Luck of the draw. On my way into SF got a rider from out on Lucas valley road. So the drive in was paid and paid well. The next rider went from mid SF to Oakland. Then just as I was getting to the freeway in Oakland, got a rider who needed to go to SFO. The rest of the day wAs pretty good also.

Then again...the last evening I worked...I was having an excellent day. Then I blew out both headlights and there was no where to get new ones after 9 pm. LOL !!!!

Go figure.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

UberSF said:


> Pick an orchard. Its your choice. I did that one day and did OK but sad part is in this business it about volume if there is no surge.


Hard to do volume when it takes 15 minutes from ping to trip start!

And they know this.


----------



## ChitownMark (Jul 24, 2014)

Here in Chicago most of the riders cancel if it takes 10 min so I dont even bother.


----------



## UberSF (Jul 30, 2014)

ChitownMark said:


> Here in Chicago most of the riders cancel if it takes 10 min so I dont even bother.


Same here


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

A possible defense against this is if you do one cancel, go offline. Move a bit to an area away from where this is likely to happen again. Then go online and be a little careful of where you accept the next ride from.

Other possibilities: get the rider to cancel when possible, drive the wrong way, don't drive at all.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> I think as of today Uber is primary only after you accept a ping.
> 
> More information out there somewhere on insurance??


I must have herd wrong. I thought uber was primary during and in between rides?


----------



## UberSF (Jul 30, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> That's the way I see it. Luck of the draw. On my way into SF got a rider from out on Lucas valley road. So the drive in was paid and paid well. The next rider went from mid SF to Oakland. Then just as I was getting to the freeway in Oakland, got a rider who needed to go to SFO. The rest of the day wAs pretty good also.
> 
> Then again...the last evening I worked...I was having an excellent day. Then I blew out both headlights and there was no where to get new ones after 9 pm. LOL !!!!
> 
> Go figure.


Duuuuude. I wish i had that kind of day. I live in east bay, every once in awhile i get the airport run to OAK never a pickup and Oakland hardly any pickups so i head to city


----------



## Walkersm (Apr 15, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> I think as of today Uber is primary only after you accept a ping.
> 
> More information out there somewhere on insurance??


Thats true X. Althought they made the concession of full time Primary with the passage of the AB do not think that has kicked in yet. Maybe just getting ready. Or they are really just getting tired of all the cancellation complaints that their CSR have to answer.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

Ok...I just found the e mail. Primary during rides...secondary otherwise.


----------



## KrisThuy (Aug 6, 2014)

grams777 said:


> A possible defense against this is if you do one cancel, go offline. Move a bit to an area away from where this is likely to happen again. Then go online and be a little careful of where you accept the next ride from.
> 
> Other possibilities: get the rider to cancel when possible, drive the wrong way, don't drive at all.


shhhh delete ur post b4 uber read it and change the system again

nxt update...
cars that move 100yards away from the ping will get deactivated


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

KrisThuy said:


> shhhh delete ur post b4 uber read it and change the system again


Maybe that's next...force accepting all rides and disable the go offline button unless you have been driving for 18 hours.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

UberSF said:


> Duuuuude. I wish i had that kind of day. I live in east bay, every once in awhile i get the airport run to OAK never a pickup and Oakland hardly any pickups so i head to city


Yea....SF is where the business is at. Although while home in Petaluma I left the app on and made a couple hundred dollars each day I was off. That was kinda cool.

BTW...that bay crossing day was on its way to being well over $700.00 when my headlights blew. Would have been an epic Friday night.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> That's the way I see it. Luck of the draw. On my way into SF got a rider from out on Lucas valley road. So the drive in was paid and paid well. The next rider went from mid SF to Oakland. Then just as I was getting to the freeway in Oakland, got a rider who needed to go to SFO. The rest of the day wAs pretty good also.
> 
> Then again...the last evening I worked...I was having an excellent day. Then I blew out both headlights and there was no where to get new ones after 9 pm. LOL !!!!
> 
> Go figure.


Of course the Bay area still has an OK rate structure, unlike most of the rest of the big cities in the country.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

Oc_DriverX said:


> Of course the Bay area still has an OK rate structure, unlike most of the rest of the big cities in the country.


Very true. But I'm sure we are on the block.


----------



## SoBeUBER (Aug 27, 2014)

hmm I've CXL'd 2 times in a row this never happened to me..but it scares the beejeesus out of me...


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

grams777 said:


> A possible defense against this is if you do one cancel, go offline. Move a bit to an area away from where this is likely to happen again. Then go online and be a little careful of where you accept the next ride from.
> 
> Other possibilities: get the rider to cancel when possible, drive the wrong way, don't drive at all.


Spot on! It's better to sit for 20 minutes and not answering rider's phone till they cancel than be deactivated for 2 days


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

I wonder what the driver cancellation rate was for those drivers before they got deactivated for 2 in a row?


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> That's the way I see it. Luck of the draw. On my way into SF got a rider from out on Lucas valley road. So the drive in was paid and paid well. The next rider went from mid SF to Oakland. Then just as I was getting to the freeway in Oakland, got a rider who needed to go to SFO. The rest of the day wAs pretty good also.





UL Driver SF said:


> Then again...the last evening I worked...I was having an excellent day. Then I blew out both headlights and there was no where to get new ones after 9 pm. LOL !!!!
> 
> Go figure.


What does your post have to anything with cancellations and deactivation? Don't bother answering, just start another thread about having an UberDay!


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

grams777 said:


> A possible defense against this is if you do one cancel, go offline. Move a bit to an area away from where this is likely to happen again. Then go online and be a little careful of where you accept the next ride from.
> 
> Other possibilities: get the rider to cancel when possible, drive the wrong way, don't drive at all.


Yup seen a lot of pax tweets of car moving away or just sitting idle, not attempting to get to pick up location.


----------



## jakob (Jul 16, 2014)

Today I was in between surge and none surge area and I got almost 15 pings from two ass holes from none surge area who wouldn't quit, and I would just let it got offline and go back on again, I think my days are soon to come too, better tweak up my resume, gonna need it soon lol


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> I wonder if this is response to cherry picking? If so...bravo. Thanks so much for bringing this to us.


@Walkersm cc: @JoelQ I don't appreciate this blatant plagiarism.



__
https://www.reddit.com/r/uberdrivers/comments/2fvms3

@JoelQ you banished me from your uberdrivers sub reddit for posting links to UberPeople.net, that were mostly on topic threads, because you consider them SPAM. Yes you had warned me not to post the links, but you could tell that I hadn't seen that warning till after the banishment. But then like you or @deucer22 said "you are NOT the least bit competitive" and are "all about helping uberdrivers", then why haven't you posted a link to UberPeople.net on your Sidebar, like you'd offered in your warning? After all this forum links to Uberdrivers sub reddit in the Resources section.

Peace out!


----------



## TrafficSlayer (Aug 16, 2014)

I think this is just being for another class action lawsuit on the independent contractor status.


----------



## UberxD (Aug 4, 2014)

This is against their policy of partners being independent contractor and get to choose who to pick up. It is time to write to lawmakers and make Uber provide employee's status benefits.


----------



## Swed (Jul 20, 2014)

I have been accepting and then canceling rides that I feel are too far to make any money on. I thought this was the way that I should be doing it. Just got my weekly summary( first time in months) and I had a 4.97 rating with 45 trips, 84% acceptance rate.


----------



## UberxD (Aug 4, 2014)

I need more information, did these two cancellations result in a fee to the passenger ? (perhaps Uber is weeding out bad drivers who are raking in cancellation fees?)


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

UberxD said:


> I need more information, did these two cancellations result in a fee to the passenger ? (perhaps Uber is weeding out bad drivers who are raking in cancellation fees?)


@Bobhopenut can you please tell us more about this? Thanx!


----------



## Bobhopenut (Jul 25, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> @Bobhopenut can you please tell us more about this? Thanx!


Chi1cabby here is the email I got back when I asked Uber why I was locked out of the platform.
Good morning, xxxxxx,

Thank you for reaching out, and I would like to apologize for the delay in response time. It appears your account was auto rejected for multiple cancellations in a weekly time frame. These are monitored closely and we ask that you try to avoid canceling at all costs, but we understand that it happens.

In regards to your account status, I have reviewed, and approved, your documents and your account has been reactivated! If you have your Uber issued iPhone you should be able to begin taking trips immediately.

Thank you for choosing to partner with Uber and we ask that you keep up the great work. Have a great rest of your week and Uber on!


----------



## Bobhopenut (Jul 25, 2014)

NightRider said:


> There must be a little more to it, like how far apart the cancellations are for example.


mine were back to back cancellations because it was like 3 in the morning at my house and I got pings with a 28 minute away pick up and a ping with a 24 minute ping and neither of them did I want to go pickup.


----------



## Bobhopenut (Jul 25, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> @Bobhopenut can you please tell us more about this? Thanx!


chi1cabby this is when you could go to the waybill after accepting the fare and find out where they were going if they had put in a destination. Being they were both short rides and far away I cancelled them.


----------



## Raider (Jul 25, 2014)

errr i just canceled 3 earlier, took a ping, cancelled 2 more....still have a job, piece of shit job, but still a job...is this different by region?


----------



## SgtMurphy (Apr 28, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Yup seen a lot of pax tweets of car moving away or just sitting idle, not attempting to get to pick up location.


Dude I don't know how it is in ChiTown but in Boston (at least lately) I've been able to just let the undesirable calls (8/9 min+) time out on the phone and wait for the next one due to healthy demand. 
What helps is that I'm an X/L, so during the more popular nights (Thursday-Sat) I'll wait for either surging UberX nearby, or UberX/L pretty much regardless of distance.

Perhaps willfully, I don't even have rates memorized. But soon I'm posting up the "sign of facts" and I'm gonna get me some tips from these cheap blood bags constituting my human cargo.

All I know is that it's less pay for more work, I'm dreading tax time and trying to make this my last few weeks on the uber.
And I know that it's LESS in Chicago, holy balls.
I have an iPhone 4 still, so I can't get the app on my personal phone as they will only take 4S. 
*On topic: I hardly ever cancel after accepting. *
I just don't take the ones I don't like.
But oh GAWD if they take off the time to the call then that's pretty much it. 
Keep up the posts dude, you're bringing premium shit to this site for sorry street sailors. Arghh


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

SgtMurphy said:


> Dude I don't know how it is in ChiTown but in Boston (at least lately) I've been able to just let the undesirable calls (8/9 min+) time out on the phone and wait for the next one due to healthy demand.
> What helps is that I'm an X/L, so during the more popular nights (Thursday-Sat) I'll wait for either surging UberX nearby, or UberX/L pretty much regardless of distance.
> 
> Perhaps willfully, I don't even have rates memorized. But soon I'm posting up the "sign of facts" and I'm gonna get me some tips from these cheap blood bags constituting my human cargo.
> ...


That's a good point that you don't always have to accept rides with ETA > 10 minutes, because the actual ETA will likely be 15 mins. That said Uber monitors (or used to monitor) Acceptance Rate much more closely that the Cancellation Rate. But I guess they're changing the rules of the game on the fly to counteract whatever drivers are resorting to just to make more than sub minimum wage level earnings. Now I'm reading about Phantom Surge Zones that are clearly designed to lure drivers into accepting a fare.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Bobhopenut said:


> mine were back to back cancellations because it was like 3 in the morning at my house and I got pings with a 28 minute away pick up and a ping with a 24 minute ping and neither of them did I want to go pickup.


so you cancelled a few, how many rides did you do that week?

I am trying to figure out the % figure Uber is using to de activate drivers.


----------



## SgtMurphy (Apr 28, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> That's a good point that you don't always have to accept rides with ETA > 10 minutes, because the actual ETA will likely be 15 mins. That said Uber monitors (or used to monitor) Acceptance Rate much more closely that the Cancellation Rate. But I guess they're changing the rules of the game on the fly to counteract whatever drivers are resorting to just to make more than sub minimum wage level earnings. Now I'm reading about Phantom Surge Zones that are clearly designed to lure drivers into accepting a fare.


I never really move toward surge zones, and I found out only a few weeks ago that 
Surging lights up on my display and I could take a call within that zone that says (ex.) 2.25 but no surge.
Uber explanation? 
That area wasn't surging for UberX calls, only XL. 
This may explain the phantom surge thing.
There's no way for me to know the nature of the surge. 
I just drive my way around looking at women's bums, making 13 FOCKIN MPG. 
My ride is so nice and comfortable though so it's a tradeoff...
Captains seats are the most underrated things since a good Quiche.


----------



## SgtMurphy (Apr 28, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> so you cancelled a few, how many rides did you do that week?
> 
> I am trying to figure out the % figure Uber is using to de activate drivers.


I don't understand: *why *in the world do you guys accept the calls if they're so far away?


----------



## mp775 (Jun 26, 2014)

SgtMurphy said:


> I don't understand: *why *in the world do you guys accept the calls if they're so far away?


To avoid being deactivated for a low acceptance rate. Duh.


----------



## NightRider (Jul 23, 2014)

SgtMurphy said:


> Captains seats are the most underrated things since a good Quiche.


I _*knew*_ there had to be a sensitive side in there somewhere. 

(Sorry for the off-topic, couldn't resist.)


----------



## Jeff212 (Aug 1, 2014)

SgtMurphy said:


> Dude I don't know how it is in ChiTown but in Boston (at least lately) I've been able to just let the undesirable calls (8/9 min+) time out on the phone and wait for the next one due to healthy demand.
> What helps is that I'm an X/L, so during the more popular nights (Thursday-Sat) I'll wait for either surging UberX nearby, or UberX/L pretty much regardless of distance.
> 
> Perhaps willfully, I don't even have rates memorized. But soon I'm posting up the "sign of facts" and I'm gonna get me some tips from these cheap blood bags constituting my human cargo.
> ...


Funny how they want you to have a 4s or better but they handed out old 4's to use..... I still have my 4, havnt driven for over 5 weeks now... Never paid a deposit, they havnt asked for it back..... Will keep it and maybe drive in December, for now it is a free iTunes music streamer.....


----------



## NightRider (Jul 23, 2014)

Jeff212 said:


> Funny how they want you to have a 4s or better but they handed out old 4's to use..... I still have my 4, havnt driven for over 5 weeks now... Never paid a deposit, they havnt asked for it back..... Will keep it and maybe drive in December, for now it is a free iTunes music streamer.....


You _do_ realize that when you drive in December you better plan on doing a LOT of driving if you want to see any payout since you are going to have to cover the $10/week charge for each of the 20 or so weeks that you didn't drive. YES, they are keeping a running balance of what you owe whether you go online or not.


----------



## Kat Kaos (Sep 8, 2014)

Wait wait wait wait. Is this why I can't drive right now? I can't seem to open the driver app at all; it looks like it's about to open but just goes to the home screen over and over. I can't reinstall either, and a reset didn't work.

Yesterday night, two riders canceled on me—THEY canceled. I was running to my car to take the first ride when it canceled. The second ping came right away, and when I accepted it, it canceled immediately.

Also? We were all supposed to get paid a day late for the period ending on 09/01 because of Labor Day, right? I haven't been paid AT ALL. Support team told me to give it 2 days because it had been escalated to the "driver payments team," but it's been that long and I haven't heard anything since. I repeated my help request and didn't even get an automatic confirmation email. They owe me over $200!!

So . . . time to apply for Lyft?


----------



## AustinLOBO (Sep 4, 2014)

Ugh. I had to cancel back-to-back tonight. Both misplaced the pin. Both got other rides before I got to the correct location. Both didn't cancel on their own when they got said rides. At least I got a cancel fee out of one of them.

Oh, and then I got rear ended. No damage though. More pissed about the other two jerks.


----------



## Uberzilla (Jun 19, 2014)

OMG.I had the same problem in San Berndardino area.the trip was from LA to San Bernardino after drop off,I have had 2 cancellation because the were 20 min far,immediately after 2nd cancel system logged out and I couldn't go online.the first time I was deactivated in 1.6 year driving in Uber.then I emailed them 5 times after 4 days they answered me because I had too many cancels,I was activated again.Its wired in LA area We're doing 5-10 cancel in day and non of as never been deactivated.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

Scarey....I just cancelled a ride last night. Drove 10-15 minutes to some scary ghetto looking neighborhood. It was pouring rain and on a one way street. Almost NONE of the houses had addresses so I had to guess. I clicked the "arrived" button and called the customer a couple minutes later...no answer..Figured out the address was a completely dark house. Car came up behind me with no way to pass so I said "That's it" and cancelled them as a no-show. The system automatically emails them when you are within 1 minute of arriving so there's no excuse for this chit. We shouldn't have to wait 15 minutes unless we are allowed to start the meter and I'm surely not waiting that long in a crap neighborhood where I'm blocking traffic.


----------



## Woody Mornings (Aug 15, 2014)

SgtMurphy said:


> Dude I don't know how it is in ChiTown but in Boston (at least lately) I've been able to just let the undesirable calls (8/9 min+) time out on the phone and wait for the next one due to healthy demand.
> What helps is that I'm an X/L, so during the more popular nights (Thursday-Sat) I'll wait for either surging UberX nearby, or UberX/L pretty much regardless of distance.
> 
> Perhaps willfully, I don't even have rates memorized. But soon I'm posting up the "sign of facts" and I'm gonna get me some tips from these cheap blood bags constituting my human cargo.
> ...


App works fine on my iphone 4. They didn't ask about what model phone I have.


----------



## Kat Kaos (Sep 8, 2014)

So I'm happy to report that the other day, when I was afraid I'd been locked out, it turned out that my phone was just malfunctioning. I exchanged it and everything is fine. I guess two *rider* cancellations in a row probably won't do anything to you.

I did have to cancel a ride Saturday night though. That was my first. I sat outside for 20+ minutes . . . texted once and called once. No response. I live in a college town, and the bar scene was hopping, so I canceled the trip as a no-show and got back on the road within seconds. Things have been fine since then . . . and, knock on wood, they'll stay that way!


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

Kat Kaos said:


> So I'm happy to report that the other day, when I was afraid I'd been locked out, it turned out that my phone was just malfunctioning. I exchanged it and everything is fine. I guess two *rider* cancellations in a row probably won't do anything to you.
> 
> I did have to cancel a ride Saturday night though. That was my first. I sat outside for 20+ minutes . . . texted once and called once. No response. I live in a college town, and the bar scene was hopping, so I canceled the trip as a no-show and got back on the road within seconds. Things have been fine since then . . . and, knock on wood, they'll stay that way!


I think the two cancels locked out thing has a lot to do with your record.


----------

